
CSS Variables: Why Should You Care? - rayshan
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/02/css-variables-why-should-you-care
======
ggchappell
After reading, I'm still not sure why I should care.

I've been using "CSS variables" for years -- in _less_. If I'm modifying CSS
on the fly in JS, then I don't need CSS variables; I have _JavaScript_
variables.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not against this change. CSS has been a rather
unexpressive language for some time; removing that deficiency can hardly be
called a bad thing, as long as the change is consistent across browsers.

So, if someone wants to use this idea, well, good for them. But I've gotten
along find without this feature for a long time. I don't see any particular
reason to start using it now.

